# I Think I Need a Haircut!



## MedicPrincess (Mar 21, 2007)

So I just came off a 48 hour shift from hell...for me personally.

First, I report to the wrong truck.  The schedule had me on the truck I went to, but the shift commander really wanted me on a different/busier truck.  So I hop in one of our Admin Vehicles and head to the different truck.

About 3 hours after I get there, and 5 calls, the shift commander calls to say they have a problem...only he's laughing a little.  So he procedes to tell me a citizen called and spoke with our PS Director to report some driving erratically, not able to stay in their lane, ran her off the road, ect.  When the lady finally got brave enough to pass the EMS vehicle, the girl driving was FIXING HER HAIR!

Okay...it only takes one look at me on ANY GIVEN DAY to see I sure as hell wasn't fixing my hair.  I am the LEAST primpy girl in our service.  As a matter of fact, its a really good day if I remember to brush it.  So as I am telling him this, he is laughing.  He says not to worry, he already talked to our PS Director and said to him, "Have you looked at her??  Theres NO WAY she was fixing her hair!!"

Ummm...Thanks...I think.  But the really bad thing is, everyone that hears about it is like, no way!  My Captain saw me yesterday and "talked to me" about remembering to be cognizent about the public.  He goes on with look at you, your pants are ironed, your shirt is ironed everything from teh eyes down is great, but it only takes a 2 second look to see I wasn't and don't really ever do much with my hair.  Then he sent me to our Admin offices to just "say Hi" to our PS Director.  

We get there and he is in the office with our Cheif.  I knock and go in and am like, "Hello Sir...Hello Cheif"  Both of them crack up.  Chief says, "See, we told you the story had to have been embellished."  PS Director says, "Did you brush your hair this morning?"

Ummm...no I went straight from one truck to my truck and wasn't even in the door when our tones went off.  I did run my fingers through it and throw a ponytail holder in it.

On the way out I stopped to look in a mirror.  Looked fine to me...a little windblown...but thats to be expected on a mildly breezy day.

Okay...so is it time for a different hairstyle if someones complaint against you is made invalid simply because they say "She was fixing her hair" ???


----------



## Nycxice13 (Mar 21, 2007)

HAHHAH, thats good stuff


----------



## Medic's Wife (Mar 21, 2007)

LOL......does your service have baseball caps you can wear?   Nothing fixes a bad hair day like a hat, and you could stick your ponytail through the back.  Let me warn you though, shortly after I had my first child I thought that short hair would be easier to manage- its NOT!  Unless you get it super short (boy short!) and don't need to style it other than put in gel and go for the messy look.  It's actually much easier IMO to just stick it in a ponytail when you're rushed, and you can't do that when it's short.

Good luck!


----------



## fm_emt (Mar 22, 2007)

*oh dear...*

you haven't seen MY hair, have you? ;-)


ridryder911 would not approve. 

It looks like this tied back.. 
http://www.pbp.net/~jnichols/lifeflight/IMG_0240.jpg


----------



## davis513 (Mar 22, 2007)




----------



## BossyCow (Mar 22, 2007)

I can relate.. I have really long hair and it does become an issue.

On SAR missions we are all issued those knit hats. They are great to keep hair out of your eyes, keep your head warm.. wonderful on missions... but back at base, when the subject has been returned to the loving arms of their family and the press is there to memorialize the occasion.... I have to remember to leave the hat on..... at least until after the pics.  

On a secondary note.. my mother in law asked once if I could send her a picture of her son a paramedic, from the paper that showed his face instead of his butt.  Hubby tells her.. "Mom.. I'm the one doing patient care.. am I supposed to stop and smile for the camera???"... Mom's response.. "Well, would it kill you to at least look up once in a while?"  We just quit sending her the pictures.


----------

